# Fresh-Install von ISPC 3.0.4.3 auf OpenSuse 12.1 nach PerfectSetup mit Apache2.



## neurex (19. Feb. 2012)

Also bei mir lief es nicht so gut...
Fresh-Install von ISPC 3.0.4.3 auf OpenSuse 12.1 nach PerfectSetup mit Apache2.

Wenn ich Apache2 jetzt starte erhalte ich folgendes:



> Syntax OK
> Shutting down httpd2 (waiting for all children to terminate)                                                       done
> Starting httpd2 (prefork) MySQL Connection problem
> done


in der error_log steht dazu folgendes:



> piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly


Die Daten (User und Passwort) in der vlogger-dbi.conf stimmen mit denen der config.inc.php von ISPConfig überein...

Woran kann das noch liegen?


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2012)

Kannst Du Dich mit den Zugangsdaten in /etc/vlogger-dbi.conf in mysql einloggen? Wenn ja, dann fehlt möglicherweise ein perl Modul wie das perl library für mysql.


----------



## neurex (20. Feb. 2012)

Ja, ich kann mich mit den Zugangsdaten wunderbar von der CLI aus einloggen. Hab das Problem aber gerade selber gefunden...

vlogger war gar nicht installiert. Da das nicht im PS-Tutorial erwähnt wurde ging ich davon aus das vlogger nun bestandteil eines anderen Paketes wurde und hab mich darum gar nicht weiter gekümmert. Nachdem ich es gerade installiert habe kommt zumindest kein MySQL connection problem mehr, den Rest muss ich noch testen...

Oder sollte der doch schon in einem anderen Paket mit drin sein?


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2012)

vlogger liegt ISPConfig bei, muss also nicht extra installiert werden. Es wird also wie ich vermutet hatte ein Perl Paket gefehlt haben, das jetz bei der vlogger Installation als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert wurde so dass der ISPConfig beiliegende vlogger jetzt geht.

Welche Abhängigkeiten hat er denn bei der Installation von vlogger angezeigt, die jetzt mitinstalliert wurden?


----------



## neurex (20. Feb. 2012)

Okay, dann kann ich ja vlogger als rpm wieder deinstallieren.

In diesem Fall hat das Paket perl-DBD-mysql gefehlt (und auch perl-DBI aber das ist eine Abhängigkeit des ersten weshalb es mitinstalliert wird).

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe Till


----------



## sandy65 (24. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches problem mit der installation und dem vlogger. hab versucht vlogger nochmals zu installieren, aber mit yast2 -i vlogger gehts nicht. 
anbei die apache log datei vielleicht habt ihr eine idee?

vielen dank 

[Fri Feb 24 16:50:01 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/ piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly [Fri Feb 24 16:55:01 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/ piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly [Fri Feb 24 17:00:01 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/ piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly


----------



## neurex (25. Feb. 2012)

Probier mal folgendes:

yast2 -i perl-DBD-mysql perl-DBI

und starte dann den Apache2 neu.


----------



## sandy65 (25. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von neurex:


> Probier mal folgendes:
> 
> yast2 -i perl-DBD-mysql perl-DBI
> 
> und starte dann den Apache2 neu.


... danke für dein feedback, hat leider nichts geholfen. immer noch die selben fehlermeldungen in der apache logdatei 

was könnte ich noch versuchen?


----------



## neurex (25. Feb. 2012)

Existiert eine /etc/vlogger-dbi.conf Datei und stimmt deren Inhalt (insbesondere Passwort und User) mit dem aus der config.inc.php von ISPConfig (müsste unter /usr/local/ispconfig irgendwo zu finden sein) überein?


----------



## sandy65 (25. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von neurex:


> Existiert eine /etc/vlogger-dbi.conf Datei und stimmt deren Inhalt (insbesondere Passwort und User) mit dem aus der config.inc.php von ISPConfig (müsste unter /usr/local/ispconfig irgendwo zu finden sein) überein?


ja, es existiert die vlogger-dbi.conf und der enthaltene user ist mit dem selben passwort in der /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php

ich kann mich mit dem user aus der vlogger-dbi.conf auch an phpmyadmin anmelden


----------



## neurex (25. Feb. 2012)

Okay jetzt wird es langsam schwer. Entweder es fehlen immernoch Abhängigkeiten oder es ist etwas komplett anderes...

Um den ersten Fall ausschließen zu können führe mal ein:

rpm -ivh http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/re...enSUSE_12.1/noarch/vlogger-1.3-6.1.noarch.rpm

vlogger wird zwar schon mitgeliefert bei ISPConfig aber vielleicht löst das noch ein paar Abhängigkeiten auf. Deinstalliere es dann aber wieder und schau ob die vlogger-dbi.conf auch noch sei heißt.


----------



## sandy65 (25. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von neurex:


> Okay jetzt wird es langsam schwer. Entweder es fehlen immernoch Abhängigkeiten oder es ist etwas komplett anderes...
> 
> Um den ersten Fall ausschließen zu können führe mal ein:
> 
> ...


 .. hab das rpm packet installiert und wieder deinstalliert, sowie die vlogger-dbi.conf nach der deinstallation wieder unbenannt. leider immer noch das selbe.

könnte es sein, dass das mit dem zugriffsfehler auf /srv/www/htdocs zu tun hat?

[Sat Feb 25 16:10:02 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/

piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly


----------



## neurex (25. Feb. 2012)

Nein eigentlich nicht vlogger müsste trotzdem arbeiten...

Ich hatte haargenau die selbe Fehlermeldung aber bei mir haben eben die oben genannten Pakete gefehlt. Du hast den Server aber nach dem PerfectSetup für openSUSE 12.1 aufgesetzt, oder?


----------



## sandy65 (26. Feb. 2012)

ja, 1:1. -- na, schöne sch***

hab schon überlegt das ganze nochmals zu probieren. ich starte vorübergehend den server um mitternacht neu, ansonsten "stirbt" das ding täglich seinen langsamen tod


----------



## gguem (27. Feb. 2012)

genau das selbe problem hier ... 

hab schon versucht, alle perl-date perl-time module zu installieren. leider kein erfolg.


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2012)

> könnte es sein, dass das mit dem zugriffsfehler auf /srv/www/htdocs zu tun hat?


Nein.

Ruf den Befehl mal manuell auf um zu sehen was für eine Fehlermeldung er bringt:


```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd
```


----------



## gguem (27. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ruf den Befehl mal manuell auf um zu sehen was für eine Fehlermeldung er bringt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hallo. Tut sich nichts. Die selbige Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch alle paar Minuten im error.log. Einzig eine Überprüfung der Logfiles in /var/log/ispconfig/httpd ergibt, dass 3 von 6 access.log alle 3 - 5 Minuten aktualisiert werden.

Besitzen alle die selben Rechte.


----------



## sandy65 (27. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Nein.
> 
> Ruf den Befehl mal manuell auf um zu sehen was für eine Fehlermeldung er bringt:
> 
> ...


Hallo Till,

Befehl eingeben -> tut sich nicht, nochmals "enter" kommt folgendes:

Use of uninitialized value $vhost in lc at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 385, <STDIN> line 1.
Use of uninitialized value $reqsize in pattern match (m//) at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 463, <STDIN> line 1.
Use of uninitialized value $reqsize in numeric gt (>) at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 463, <STDIN> line 1.


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2012)

Das ist ok, da der Befehl ja auf eine Logzeile wartet. Dann weiß ich auch nicht arum es auf der SuSE Version nicht läuft.


----------



## sandy65 (27. Feb. 2012)

... so, der nächste supergau. nachdem zufällig im ispconfig heute um 15:00 gesehen habe das ein ein apache update durchgeführt wurde kommt nun

DBI connect('database=dbispconfig;host=localhost:3306','ispconfig',...) failed: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 257

sowie 

Warning: SuexecUserGroup directive requires SUEXEC wrapper. 
Warning: SuexecUserGroup directive requires SUEXEC wrapper. 
Warning: SuexecUserGroup directive requires SUEXEC wrapper.

der zugriff apache <-> mysql funktioniert nicht mehr (webshop)

und ich bin mit meinem latein am ende.
weiß hier bitte jemand rat? ich bin echt schon am verzweifeln!!!


----------



## neurex (27. Feb. 2012)

@ Till: ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 läuft wunderbar auf openSUSE 12.1, sogar der vlogger 

@sandy65: Hast du ein 32-bit oder 64-bit System? Der Fehler sieht mir sehr danach aus als ob der MySQL-Server "hängt". Ist die .sock Datei überhaupt vorhanden?


----------



## nowayback (27. Feb. 2012)

Hatte das aus Langeweile auch gerade getestet...

Bin nach folgender Anleitung vorgegangen: The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 12.1 x86_64 With Apache2 [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Hatte nur Quota weggelassen, weil ich es in ner VM getestet hab...


Folgende Änderungen waren notwendig:


Schritt 10
zypper install http://download.opensuse.org/reposi...enSUSE_12.1/x86_64/suphp-0.7.1-3.3.x86_64.rpm
ändern in:
zypper install http://download.opensuse.org/reposi...enSUSE_12.1/x86_64/suphp-0.7.1-4.1.x86_64.rpm


Schritt 11
/usr/lib/mailman/bin/newlist mailman
ändern in:
/usr/lib/mailman/bin/newlist mailman@example.com (deine domain)


Schritt 16
zypper install http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/security/openSUSE_12.1/x86_64/jailkit-2.13-1.1.x86_64.rpm
ändern in:
zypper install http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/security/openSUSE_12.1/x86_64/jailkit-2.13-1.2.x86_64.rpm


folgende Meldungen kamen dann beim installieren von ispconfig:
PHP Notice:  Undefined offset: 0 in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/install.php on line 116
chmod: Zugriff auf „/etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf~“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
/usr/bin/lsb_release: Zeile 368: echo: Schreibfehler: Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe).

System läuft einwandfrei.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## sandy65 (28. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von neurex:


> @ Till: ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 läuft wunderbar auf openSUSE 12.1, sogar der vlogger
> 
> @sandy65: Hast du ein 32-bit oder 64-bit System? Der Fehler sieht mir sehr danach aus als ob der MySQL-Server "hängt". Ist die .sock Datei überhaupt vorhanden?


guten morgen!

hab die rechte für /usr/sbin/suexec2 auf 4755 geändert und dann hatte ich wieder zugriff auf die datenbank. *freu*

ich habe ein 32 bit system installiert. 

... und der "alte" fehler besteht immer noch.


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2012)

@nowayback: Danke für das Feedback. Die beiden PHP Notices hab ich im SVN behoben.


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

*Habe das gleiche Problem*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie der OP:

```
[Thu Mar 01 14:25:01 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly
```
Habe auch schon alles aus diesem Thread probiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Gibt es noch eine Idee? 

Ach ja das Problem mit suexec2 hatte ich nach dem letzten Zypper update gestern auch. Es schein so zu sein, das die Installation die Schritte

```
chown root:www /usr/sbin/suexec2
chmod 4755 /usr/sbin/suexec2
```
aus dem PErfect Server Setup wieder rückgängig macht. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Till (1. März 2012)

> Habe auch schon alles aus diesem Thread probiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
> Gibt es noch eine Idee?


Versuch mal apparmor zu deaktivieren, vielleicht blockt das den vlogger.



> aus dem PErfect Server Setup wieder rückgängig macht.


Solche Probleme mit yast sind normal, deshalb setze ich auch kein OpenSuSE mehr für Produktive Server ein. Für den Desktop ist OpenSuSE ganz ok, für den Server würde ich aber Debian empfehlen wenn man Wert auf ein dauerhaft funktionierendes System legt.


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Hm, der AppArmor ist leider nicht mal installiert 

Gibt es new Möglichkeit das was da passiert auf der Console nachzustellen? Eventuell sieht man dann ja was passiert, bzw warum das Script aussteigt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Till (1. März 2012)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen eine typische apache Log-Zeile mit vorangestellter Domain an vlogger zu pipen. Könnte so gehen:


```
echo 'domain.tld 192.168.0.1 - - [01/Mar/2012:14:21:30 +0000] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 9025 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Baiduspider/2.0; +http://www.baidu.com/search/spider.html)"' | /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd
```


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Geht. Keine Fehlermeldung und die Daten landen in den Logfiles.
Das ist ja noch zusätzlich das Merkwürdige. Die Logs selber funktionieren ja. Das heißt sich habe sowohl Access als auch die Error Logs. Die Fehlermeldung kommt übrigens immer im Abstand von 5 Minuten - und zwar genau um 15:00, 15:05 usw. Das hat hier glaube ich noch keiner geschrieben. Und immer mit der zusätzlichen Meldung:

```
[Thu Mar 01 15:10:01 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
```
Michael


----------



## Till (1. März 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, das erklärt das Problem oder besser gesagt, dass es kein problem gibt. Denn die Meldung bedeutet dann lediglich dass er den Aufruf von von localhost nicht loggd und sich vlogger beendet.

Versuch mal in /srv/www/htdocs/ eine leere index.html Datei anzulegen.


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Hm, jetzt habe ich die Zeile mit forbidden Directory Index zwar nicht mehr, wohl aber die vlogger Zeilen.

Michael


----------



## Till (1. März 2012)

Vielleicht kann vlogger bei Dir kein verzeichnis für localhost anlegen. Versuch mal folgendes:

mkdir /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/localhost


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Ist es leider auch noch nicht.
Nur um das Prinzip zu verstehen - in die /var/log/apache/access.log gehen alle Meldungen, in die unter /var/log/ispconfig gehen die entsprechenden Domains? Weil die vom Test von ispconfig:

```
127.0.0.1 - - [01/Mar/2012:16:25:01 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (ISPConfig monitor)"
```
kommt nämlich nirgendwo an.

Michael

Noch mal geschaut kommen doch an unter voller Name des Systems.


----------



## Till (1. März 2012)

/var/log/apache/access.log und /var/log/ispconfig sind zwei unabhängige Dinge, es ist also in Ordnung dass eine Email die an vlogger gesendet wird nicht im globalen access.log ankommt, das darf sie auch garnicht.

Die Datei /var/log/apache/access.log ist die Logdatei der Linux Distribution und wird von ISPConfig nicht verwendet. Du kannst Sie aus performance gründen auch komplett in der apache config deaktivieren.

Vlogger ist ein apache log script welches die Logdaten des Apache via Pipe erhält und in Echtzeit anhand des vhost splittet, in die Unterverzeichnisse in /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/ verteilt und gleichzeitig Traffic Statistiken erstellt und diese periodisch in die mysql Datenbank schreibt.


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Ok, werde ich mir merken.
Aber waurm ist jetzt nach Neustart des Apachen Ruhe ????

Das muss ich nicht verstehen oder??

Eventuell hat das anlegen der Verzeichnisse und das Anlegen der Index Datei doch was gebracht.

Michael


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Hm zu früh gefreut, da sind die Meldungen wieder - ich werd noch kirre 

Michael


----------



## Till (1. März 2012)

Es liegt ja kein Problem vor. Du kannst also entweder den code von vlogger debuggen wenn Du genau wissen warum apache den Log Eintrag auf Deinem system schreibt oder aber Du lässt es einfach wie es ist.


----------



## MBDTeam (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, mache ich da wohl mal ran. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!!

Michael


----------



## neurex (10. März 2012)

Interessant ist das schon. Nachdem sich mein Apache2 in letzter Zeit kommentarlos verabschiedet habe ich die Logs etwas studiert und was finde ich in der apache2 error_log???



> piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly


irgendwie bekannt... interessant finde ich vielmehr das der WebTraffic in ISPConfig trotzdem gezählt wird... was soll mir diese Fehlermeldung also sagen???


----------



## sandy65 (10. März 2012)

Zitat von neurex:


> Interessant ist das schon. Nachdem sich mein Apache2 in letzter Zeit kommentarlos verabschiedet habe ich die Logs etwas studiert und was finde ich in der apache2 error_log???
> 
> 
> 
> irgendwie bekannt... interessant finde ich vielmehr das der WebTraffic in ISPConfig trotzdem gezählt wird... was soll mir diese Fehlermeldung also sagen???


... also ich habs nochmal mit einer kompletten neuistallation versucht und wieder den gleichen fehler bekommen. weil ich's nicht glauben konnte hab ich dann NOCH EINMAL einen versuch gestartet ... wieder das selbe. mittlerweile habe ich die suse version gelassen und bin auf debian umgestiegen ... der server läuft bei mir nun stabil *freude*


----------



## MBDTeam (11. März 2012)

Wie sich mittlerweile raus stellt verabschiedet sich mein Apache auch gerne mal 

Ich muss da wohl doch mal forschen

Umstieg auf Debian ist leider nicht.


----------



## Till (12. März 2012)

Ist das eine OpenVZ VM? Wenn ja dann ist wahrscheinlich eines der VM Limits zu gering eingestellt. Kannst Du bei OpenVZ mit:

cat /proc/user_beancounters

ansehen,die Letzte Spalte gibt an welche Limits wie oft überschritten wurden.


----------



## MBDTeam (12. März 2012)

Nein ist leider keine VM, wenn ich gemeint war.
Was mir beim letzten Absturz aufgefallen ist: Da waren zig Threads des Apachen.


----------



## Till (12. März 2012)

Schau mal ins globale apache error.log ob da irgendwelche Fehler zu "vlogger" drin stehe. Wenn ja, dann fehlt wahrscheinlich ein Perl Modul, solltest Du mit:

apt-get install vlogger

installieren können.


----------



## ZooL (12. März 2012)

eventuell die erlaubten prozesse vom apachen höher schrauben...

vieleicht gibt es dann erfolg...


greetz


----------



## MBDTeam (12. März 2012)

vlogger hatte ich schon mal installiert.

Die server-tuning.conf habe ich mal nach oben angepasst.


----------



## Till (12. März 2012)

Wenn apache ein problem hatte, dann sollte dazu was im error.log stehen. Also check mal das error.log zum Zeitpunkt als apache stehen geblieben ist.


----------



## MBDTeam (12. März 2012)

Das ist ja das Problem. Da steht ausser der Zeile mit dem vlogger nichts im Log! Auch in den Logs unter /var/log/ispconfig/http steht nichts.


----------



## Till (12. März 2012)

Poste doch bitte mal die exakten Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## MBDTeam (12. März 2012)

Sieht nach wie vor so aus:


```
piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly
```


----------



## ZooL (12. März 2012)

Hi,

kannst du diese zeile denn in der Konsole ausführen oder schmeisst er dir dann einen Fehler ?

greetz


----------



## MBDTeam (12. März 2012)

Nein lässt sich einwandfrei ausführen. Auch ein echo 'ApacheLogEntry' > auf den vlogger läuft. Das irre ist ja, das die Logs der Webseiten einwandfrei in den entsprechenden Unterverzeichnissen ankommen. Nur der regelmäßige Check von ISPConfig fürht zu dieser Fehlermeldung!


----------



## MBDTeam (14. März 2012)

Er hat es wieder getan. Jetzt habe ich aber einen Eintrag im Log:

```
[Wed Mar 14 09:54:28 2012] [error] server reached MaxClients setting, consider raising the MaxClients setting
```
Es waren 303 laufende 

```
/usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL -D SYSTEMD -k start
```
Prozesse. Normal sind nach einem restart des Apachen 23. Ist auch selten mehr. Woran kann das liegen?

Michael


----------



## Till (14. März 2012)

Das kann z.B. an einem schlecht programmierten Suchmaschinenspider liegen oder aber wenn ein Link auf eine bei Dir gehostete Seite auf einer webseite mit hohem Traffic gepostet wurde.. Hat mit vlogger wie erst vermutet also nichts zu tun. Setze am besten mal die maxclients im apache hoch.


----------



## MBDTeam (14. März 2012)

Was sind da denn für Werte sinnvoll?


----------



## Till (14. März 2012)

Was hast Du denn für Werte bei "prefork" und wieviel RAM hast Du?


----------



## MBDTeam (14. März 2012)

So sieht prefork aus:


```
<IfModule prefork.c>
        StartServers         10
        MinSpareServers      10
        MaxSpareServers     20
        ServerLimit        500
        MaxClients         300
        MaxRequestsPerChild  30000
</IfModule>
```
Die Maschine hat 16 GB

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Till (14. März 2012)

Versuch bitte mal die Standardwerte:

    StartServers          5
    MinSpareServers       5
    MaxSpareServers      10
    MaxClients          150
    MaxRequestsPerChild   0

Wenn die Werte zu hoch sind, dann kann dies laut apache Handbuch zu instabilitäten und Abstürzen führen.


----------



## MBDTeam (14. März 2012)

Das sind die Werte, mit dem das Problem noch eher Auftritt. Wobei die MaxRequestPerChild auf 0 könnte ich noch mal versuchen.

Michael


----------



## neurex (15. März 2012)

Ich frag jetzt mal frei da bei dir auch diese piped vlogger Zeilen auftreten. Funktioniert bei dir trotzdem die Trafficstatistik aktuell noch in ISPConfig?

Ich hatte das mit dem hängendem Apachen auch, hab diesen neu gestartet und dann eine Bilddatei ein paarmal geladen um den Traffic zu prüfen (funktioniert wieder). Davor hab ich ihn aber schonmal neu gestartet, hab nicht gleich etwas geladen und er hat sich dann irgendwann wieder aufgehängt ohne Trafficstatistik... ich steh da auch total auf dem Schlauch aber probiers mal


----------



## MBDTeam (16. März 2012)

Ja, die Statistiken sind alle da. Kann das ganz gut prüfen, weil die Gesamtmenge sich nicht wirklich verändert hat über die letzten Monate. Ich hatte das ganze vorher auf einer SuSE 11.2 laufen, bin dann mit allem auf den neuen Server umgezogen und habe auch die alten Logs mitgenommen. Da kann ich jetzt sehen, das die Gesamtmenge der Zugriffe gleich geblieben ist. Das was da nicht geht, ist die Zeile mit dem vlogger und das gelegentliche hängen des Apache. Ich konnte da bisher auch kein Schema drin erkennen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das der Server überlastet ist.

Michael


----------



## lufu83 (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls eine openSUSE 12.1 Server mit ISPconfig 3.0.4.3 seit einiger Zeit am laufen. Der Server wurde wie in diesem beschrieben HOWTO aufgesetzt, was soweit auch problemlos funktioniert hat. 

Nach einiger Zeit verhält sich der Server genauso wie meine Vorredner es schildern:
Der Apache schmiert ab bzw. reagiert nicht mehr auf HTTP Requests, wodurch die gehosteten Webseiten nicht mehr erreichbar sind.

Im globalen ErrorLogfile des Apaches werden im 5 min Takt folgende Einträge generiert:



> [Tue Apr 24 11:15:01 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
> piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly
> [Tue Apr 24 11:20:01 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
> piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly
> ...


Kurz bevor sich der Apache verabschiedet, steigt die Anzahl der laufenden Prozesse auf etwas über 300 an.
Dabei sind auffällig viele Apache Prozesse dabei:


> /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL -D SYSTEMD -k start


Wenn es dann zuviele geworden sind, steigt der Apache entgültig mit dem Fehler aus:


> [error] server reached MaxClients setting, consider raising the MaxClients setting


Das erhöhen von "MaxClients" in der Apache Konfiguration war auch nicht zielführend.

Die Userdaten in der vlogger-dbi.conf stimmen bei mir mit denen der config.inc.php überein.
Ein login mit diesen Daten im phpMyAdmin ist auch erfolgreich.

Trafficstatistiken funktionieren bei mir nur mit dem Webalizer. AWstats funktioniert nicht, ist aber auch nicht weiter kriegsentscheidend für mich.

Ich habe mir nun das Apache Modul "server-status" installiert in der Hoffnung einen etwas besseren einblick in den Apache zu bekommen, gerade in dem Zeitraum in dem sich die Apache Prozesse anfangen anzuhäufen.
Wenn es soweit ist werde ich noch einen Auszug aus dem server-status Modul hier nachreichen.

Gibt es zu diesem Problem mittlerweile irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse?


Gruß
lufu


----------



## MBDTeam (24. Apr. 2012)

Nein leider nicht. Auch bei mir bleibt der Server immer mal wieder hängen. Mit den gleichen Problemen:
Ohne ersichtlichen Grund (keine neue oder andere Logeinträge als vorher auch) nimmt die Anzahl der Apache Threads plötzlich zu, bis die MaxClients Setting erreicht ist. Dann geht nichts mehr. Gestern habe ich nun die aktuellen Patches von Suse eingespielt. Mal sehen ob es besser wird. Das ist glaube ich, seit ich die Maschine aufgesetzt habe auch schon das 2. oder 3. mal das Apache und PHP von Suse gepatched wurden. Vielleicht ist da wirklich ein Problem bei den SuSE Leuten. Ich muss da eventuell noch mal in den SuSE Foren fragen. Das verrückte ist, das der Srever manchmal 2 Wochen läuft ohne auszusteigen-

Gruß
Michael


----------



## lufu83 (25. Apr. 2012)

Das auftauchen des Problems ist bei mir auch willkürlich. Mal läuft der Apache mehrere Tage ohne Probleme, andere male muss er fast täglich restarted werden.
Ich habe mittlerweile auch nochmal alle Perl Module gecheckt, daran kann es auch nicht liegen.
Ob es hierzu jemals ein Lösung geben wird?

@MBDTeam
Halte mich bitte auf dem laufenden ob das einspielen der Updates bei dir etwas gebracht hat.


----------



## MBDTeam (25. Apr. 2012)

Leider nein. Gestern war es mal wieder so weit. Ca. 400 Apaches waren dann wohl zu viel ;-)
Habe jetzt auch mal den mod_status mit angemacht. Mal sehen ob ich was sehe, wenn der Indianer das nächste mal weggrützt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MBDTeam (25. Apr. 2012)

Hm, könnte tatsächlich ein SuSE oder sogar ein Apache Problem sein:
Many Apache Processes are killing Apache on openSUSE 12.1

Apache hangs without traffic - Page 2 - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

und noch einer mit dem Problem:
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/apache2-wird-einfach-beendet-5580/

Gibt es doch nicht...


----------



## MBDTeam (25. Apr. 2012)

Auch wenn es ein Selbstgespräch wird, hast Du lufu83 ein CMS auf dem Apache laufen? Wenn ja, welches?

Michael


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2012)

Als workaround würde ich erstmal mal monin und munit installieren. Damit kannst Du zum einen alle wichtigen Server Parameter überwachen und aufzeichnen und zum anderen den apache daemon und server insgesamt überwachen um z.B. beim ansteigen der Prozessanzahl über eine bestimmte Schwelle automatisch apache restarten.


----------



## lufu83 (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Michael,

danke erst einmal für die Links.
Ich habe ebenfalls einige Artikel zu diesem Problem gefunden, jedoch ist in keinem eine Lösung zu finden. Die meisten wechseln dann wohl zu Debian, was für mich aber keine Option ist.

Auf dem Server läuft ein CMS (Wordpress), phpBB, und diverse Typo3 Instanzen.

@Till
Danke für den Tipp
Übrigens hat sich da ein kleiner Tippfehler eingeschlichen, es heisst : munin und monit 

Gruß
lufu


----------



## MBDTeam (26. Apr. 2012)

@lufu Grund für die Frage war, das ich in einem älteren Thread gefunden hatte, das ein quer schießendes PHP Script die gleichen Auswirkungen auf den Apachen haben kann. Da hatte ich die Hoffnung, das Du eventuell auch das CMSMadeSimple auf dem Server laufen hast. Dann hätte man da eventuel noch mal schauen können. Ich hatte gestern auch noch mal den Apache Benchmark ab2 auf die Kiste losgelassen, war aber ohne "Befund". Selbst 300 gleichzeitige Clients mit 5000 Requests liefen ohne Probleme durch....

Ich werde dann auch mal munin und monit installieren und einrichten. Mal schauen, was es bringt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MBDTeam (3. Mai 2012)

Seit 24.04. läuft die Kiste jetzt ohne Auffälligkeiten. Habe auch monit und munin installiert. Wirklich nette Tools. Mal schauen, wie es weitergeht.

Michael


----------



## lufu83 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Michael,

bin heute aus dem Urlaub zurück, und höre nun von meinen Kollegen das der Apache in der Zwischenzeit wieder 2 mal hängen geblieben ist.
Leider habe ich auch noch immer keine Gelegenheit gehabt in das "Server-Status" Modul zu schauen, wenn der Apache anfängt sich hochzuschaukeln, daher diesbezüglich auch noch keine neuen Erkenntnisse die ich hier teilen könnte.
Wie schaut es bei dir aus?

Gruß


----------



## MBDTeam (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo lufu,
die Kiste läuft und läuft. Seit dem letzten Absturz keine Probleme mehr (auf Holz klopf..)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## neurex (16. Mai 2012)

So, heute hat sich meine mal aufgehangen.

Interessant ist aber dieser Fehler:



> Use of uninitialized value $DBI_DUMP in alarm at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 538.


Wieso kommt der zustande?


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2012)

Unter Ubuntu konnte ich den vlogger Fehler jetzt reproduzieren. Es scheint so dass in der aktuellen Perl Version irgend eine Abhängigkeit für libdbi und mysql fehlt die vorher bestandteil des perl libdi Treibers war, so dass perl sich jetzt nicht mehr mit mysql verbinden kann und dadurch stürzt vlogger ab. Ich konnte dies unter Ubuntu 12.04 durch installieren des folgenden Paketes beheben:

apt-get install libclass-dbi-mysql-perl

Unter opensuse sollte es ein ähnliches perl Paket geben, dass den perl dbi mysql Treiber installiert.


----------



## MBDTeam (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Till,
super, das Du das jetzt auch nachvollziehen kannst. Aber mit Paket für meine Suse (64bit) siehts maus aus:
https://build.opensuse.org/package/...anguages:perl:CPAN-C&repository=openSUSE_12.1

Mal schauen, ob ich das gebaut bekomme....


Michael


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ich war mit meinem Post etwas voreilig, da ich eben den Fehler troz Paketinstallation nochmal hatte. Brauchst es also erstmal nicht bauen. 

Stattdessen funktioniert bislang folgendes: In der mysql my.cnf im [mysqld] Bereich folgende Zeilen einfügen:

max_connections = 500
max_user_connections = 500

Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## MBDTeam (25. Mai 2012)

Ok, man soll nicht einfach C&P. Mit den richtigen Werten startet der mysql auch wieder :

```
max_connections = 500
max_user_connections = 500
```
Da war ein x zu viel ....


----------



## MBDTeam (25. Mai 2012)

Also der vlogger-Fehler scheint tatsächlich nicht mehr zu kommen! Cool.

Merkwürdig ist aber sowieso, das die Maschine, seit dem ich monit und munin drauf habe, völlig problemlos läuft...

Michael


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2012)

Ich kann zu dem Problem auch nur sagen dass es irgend was mit der Verbindung zwischen vlogger und mysql zu sein scheint. Da es keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen gibt neben der meldung dass sich vlogger unerwartet beendet hat ist das sehr schwer einzugrenzen. Ich denke dass es entweder etwas mit einer neueren Perl Version oder mysql Version zu tun haben muss oder mit anderen Defaults wie connection settings oder timeouts in den Versionen, denn der Fehler tritt nur auf der neuesten OpenSuSE und neuesten Ubuntu Version auf, auf älteren Versionen der beiden Distributionen und auf Debian und Centos scheint er nicht aufzutreten.


----------



## neurex (28. Mai 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich kann zu dem Problem auch nur sagen dass es irgend was mit der Verbindung zwischen vlogger und mysql zu sein scheint. Da es keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen gibt neben der meldung dass sich vlogger unerwartet beendet hat ist das sehr schwer einzugrenzen. Ich denke dass es entweder etwas mit einer neueren Perl Version oder mysql Version zu tun haben muss oder mit anderen Defaults wie connection settings oder timeouts in den Versionen, denn der Fehler tritt nur auf der neuesten OpenSuSE und neuesten Ubuntu Version auf, auf älteren Versionen der beiden Distributionen und auf Debian und Centos scheint er nicht aufzutreten.





> [Mon May 28 14:15:01 2012] [error] [client ::1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /srv/www/htdocs/
> piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly


Dieser Fehler wird dadurch aber nicht behoben, oder? Bei mir tritt er nämlich danach immernoch auf...


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2012)

Bei mir war er danach weg, es ist aber auch kein produktivsystem d.h. es kann mit der Anzahl der mysql Verbindungen zusammen hängen. Ich weiß leider nicht was Ubuntu und OpenSuSe geändert haben (könnte was mit mysql 5.5oder aber mit der aktuellen Perl Version sein) so dass Verbindungen von perl scripten zu mysql nicht mehr sauber funktionieren und sich vlogger aufhängt. Bis auf weiteres bleiebt dann nur die Möglichkeit das Traffic Logging zu deaktivieren indem Du in der Datei:

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf

die Zeile:


```
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" -d \"/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf\" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig
```
in


```
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig
```
ändets und dann apache neu startest. Webalizer und awstats werden weiterhin funktionieren, nur der Traffic kann dann nicht mehr geloggt werden.


----------

